# collard greens, chard (vegetables)



## Lea Fletcher

arila
Hello,
Collard greens and mustard greens in Spanish?
Chard is “acelga” in Spanish; it is not collard greens.
Thank you for any help. By the way, I live in Argentina.
Lisa


----------



## garryknight

Hi Lisa
I can' t help because those terms aren't in my dictionary (perhaps they're US terms). But while you're waiting for an answer at least I can say welcome to the forums!


----------



## Lea Fletcher

Garry,
Thanks for your response and welcome. And you're right, they are American vegetables, especially from the South, like okra, which is chaucha de bamia here in Argentina.
Best regards, Lisa


----------



## Rayines

Sacado de "Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary":

One entry found for *collard*. 

Main Entry: col·lard 
Pronunciation: 'kä-l&rd
Function: noun
Etymology: alteration of *colewort*
: a stalked smooth-leaved kale -- usually used in plural 

Deduzco que es *"coliflor". *


----------



## araceli

Hello
See here:
http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=brassica+oleracea&hl=es&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
Nombre científico: Brassica oleracea
Sinónimos: kale, borecole, cole, colewort= *REPOLLO DE HOJAS RIZADAS.*
Mustard greens deben ser las hojas de la planta de *MOSTAZA.*


----------



## araceli

Rayines: Claro, la coliflor es de la misma familia pero no es collard greens:
http://www.uc.cl/sw_educ/hort0498/HTML/p058.html
Lo mejor es preguntarle al verdulero... 
Completando lo que dijo Laura:
http://images.google.com.ar/images?q=berza&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=es&btnG=B%FAsqueda+en+Google


----------



## lauranazario

Del _Simon & Schuster International  Spanish Dictionary_:

collard = *variedad de col rizada, berza*.

Saludos... and welcome to the forum, Lea.
LN


----------



## sergio11

Mi esposa conoce bien todas estas hojas que se venden en Estados Unidos.
Dice que *Swiss chard* es acelga, como se dijo más arriba.
*Collard greens* no es ninguna de las cosas que se mencionaron arriba, ni coliflor, ni variedad de col (en cuanto a "berza", no lo negamos porque no tenemos idea de qué es). Ella cree que no existe en Buenos Aires, o por lo menos nunca lo vio allá. 
*Mustard greens* tampoco es ninguna de las cosas mencionadas arriba, y cree que tampoco hay en Buenos Aires. No cree que sea la hoja del árbol de mostaza, porque es una planta de hoja, a la que le dicen "mustard green" por el gusto que tiene, y no por estar relacionada con el árbol de la mostaza.

En todos estos años puede haber cambiado el mercado y quizá ahora se consigan y tengan nombre, pero en nuestra época (antes de 1976) nunca los habíamos visto.

P. S.: En un posting de Artrella de hace dos meses había este enlace que los nombra y da nombres españoles, pero no sabemos si existen en Argentina: http://www.youngwomenshealth.org/spleafy.html


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Bienvenida al foro, Lea.
Estoy de acuerdo con Laura e Inés: "collard greens" es una variedad de col rizada, que aparentemente tiene hojas suaves. No es coliflor.
En cuanto a mustard greens, no parece ser una verdura determinada. He encontrado esta definición: "leaves eaten as cooked greens".
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola,

Todas estas verduras son cruciferos de la familia brassica. Tienen hojas verdes o verde azuladas (se puede decir asi?). Algunas tienen las hojas mas lisas, otras mas rizadas.  "Mustard greens" son efectivamente las hojas de una de las plantas de la familia de la mostaza, de la cual hay muchisimas variedades. Tambien hay las "turnip greens", que son las hojas del nabo, tambien es de la familia brassica.  Forman una parte importante de la cocina "soul" (soul food), cuyas raices estan en la cocina de los esclavos negros en el sur del pais.  Suelen cocerse con trozos o huesos de carne de cerdo, a veces ahumada.    

Solian comerlas muy a menudo cuando vivia en Detroit. No las he visto aqui excepto que a veces consigo comprar los nabos con las hojas intactas...y, desde luego, siempre consigo acelgas, que tambien son de la misma familia.


Un saludo, 

Lizajoy


----------



## Lea Fletcher

Hola Lizajoy,
Muchas gracias por toda la información que me brindaste. Sabía que turnip greens son las hojas del nabo. Eso de la mustard greens and collard greens: ¿una de ellos podría ser lo que aquí llamamos radicheta? Si no, ¿que será? La radicheta que yo conozco es como la rúcula, pero con hojas derechitas y con un gusto más amargo.
De nuevo, le agradezco su tiempo.
Saludos cordiales,
Lisa


----------



## Phryne

Lea Fletcher said:
			
		

> Hola Lizajoy,
> Muchas gracias por toda la información que me brindaste. Sabía que turnip greens son las hojas del nabo. Eso de la mustard greens and collard greens: ¿una de ellos podría ser lo que aquí llamamos radicheta? Si no, ¿que será? La radicheta que yo conozco es como la rúcula, pero con hojas derechitas y con un gusto más amargo.
> De nuevo, le agradezco su tiempo.
> Saludos cordiales,
> Lisa


 
Lea,

No, no es ni radicheta, ni rúcula. 

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la opinión de Sergio11. Yo en Argentina jamás ví _collard greens_ o _mustard greens_. Son cosas que existen en USA pero en Argentina no se venden. 

Si la idea es traducirlas, me parece que las opciones de "col rizada, berza" están bien pero en Argentina confunden porque "col" es "coliflor" y _collar greens_ no se parecen en lo absoluto, porque es una verdura de hoja. La _berza_ no sé qué es. Aunque yo propondría "verdura de hoja rizada", algo más bien descriptivo porque si no, nadie te va a entender qué es. Lo digo con conocimiento de causa.

Si la idea es salir a comprarlas, ...... buena suerte!!!!  Dudo que las encuentres...


----------



## Lea Fletcher

Phryne,
Gracias y creo que tenés razón: no las voy a encontrar aquí.    Estoy tratando de encontrarlas porque las quiero comer. La rúcula es fácil de encontrar ahora y la radicheta siempre ha estado en todas las verdulerías. Hay una hoja más que voy a investiar porque ahora no me acuerdo de cómo se llama. A propósito: la traducción de radicheta, ¿cuál será?
Lea


----------



## araceli

Radicheta(hojas de achicoria)=chicory (leaves?)
Rúcula=rocket salad.
Buen provecho.


----------



## Lea Fletcher

Araceli,
Justo fue achicoria el nombre que no recordaba. Supongo que es, como decís, chicory leaves, pero nunca lo escuché nombrar en inglés.
Rúcula=rocket salad? Creo que rúcula es rugula en inglés. Si rocket salad significa que la ensalada es magnífica, eso sí es cierto.
Gracias, Lea


----------



## Phryne

Lea Fletcher said:
			
		

> Araceli,
> Justo fue achicoria el nombre que no recordaba. Supongo que es, como decís, chicory leaves, pero nunca lo escuché nombrar en inglés.
> Rúcula=rocket salad? Creo que rúcula es rugula en inglés. Si rocket salad significa que la ensalada es magnífica, eso sí es cierto.
> Gracias, Lea


 
Tal vez te la hayas confundido con _rugulah_, las masitas esas tan riiiccasss. Rúcula se dice _arugula_ (vaya uno a saber en qué país se dice _rocket salad_).

Cando quieras, Lea, te mando unos _collard greens_ a cambio de una rica receta o un asado!!!  Viste? No sos la única que extraña cosas...


----------



## araceli

without words=sin palabras...   :
http://images.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&lr=&q=rocket+salad&btnG=Búsqueda


----------



## sergio11

Lo que en Argentina se llama radicheta se consigue aquí en California con el nombre de "dandelion greens."  Yo lo compro frecuentemente de los mercados locales.


----------



## Lea Fletcher

Bueno, Araceli, ésta es una nueva. Qué graciosa que sos y rocket salad it is!
Gracias mil, Lea


----------



## araceli

De nada Lea, con este asunto veo todo verde...


----------



## Lizajoy

Leah,

Entiendo tus deseos de comer collards....aunque las mustards me dan bastante igual.  Por que no consigues semillas y cultivas unas cuantas macetas...Yo lo he hecho con algunas verduras que no encuentro aqui. 

Me vendria muy bien un platito de collards ahora con un trozo de pan de maiz para rebanyar en el juguito.  Primero, desde luego, le echaria unas gotitas de salsita picante de Lousiana...sabes? 

Saludos!

Lizajoy


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Phryne said:
			
		

> Tal vez te la hayas confundido con _rugulah_, las masitas esas tan riiiccasss. Rúcula se dice _arugula_ (vaya uno a saber en qué país se dice _rocket salad_).
> 
> Cando quieras, Lea, te mando unos _collard greens_ a cambio de una rica receta o un asado!!!  Viste? No sos la única que extraña cosas...



Aparentemente, rocket (yo la he visto y la he comido en Londres) es sinónimo de arugula (jamás lo he escuchado).  

Arugula:
NOUN: A Mediterranean plant (Eruca vesicaria subsp. sativa) having flowers with purple-veined, yellowish-white petals and pungent, edible leaves. Also called rocket2, rocket salad, roquette.  
ETYMOLOGY: Probably Italian dialectal, from Latin rca, cabbage.  
www.bartleby.com

Así quem, Phryne, ya sabes en qué país se dice rocket...  
EVA.


----------



## Vany

Saludos, 
Yo también estuve buscando el término. De hecho, busqué la definición en inglés de algunos diccionarios y no aparece el término tampoco.  Les diré que me ha ayudado muchísimo el entrar al foro y leer sus comunicados.  Gracias.


----------



## KirstenBCN

This is a handy reference for such questions:

http://tinyurl.com/8kkyk


----------



## Vinaigre

Buenas,

mustard green: hojas de mostaza, hojas de mostaza parda
dandelion: diente de leon (quizás sea radicheto)
kale: berzo 
arugula (US): rúgula
rocket (UK): rúgula
chard, Swiss chard: acelga
chicory: chicoria (radicheto?)
cauliflower: coliflor (col en Arg.)
cabbage: repollo, col (en España, se usa este ultimo)

...pero collard greens (siempre plural) no creo que tenga una traducción universal al español. Seguiremos investigando.

Eduardo


----------



## sergio11

Vinaigre said:


> Buenas,
> 
> dandelion: diente de leon (quizás sea radicheto)
> 
> Eduardo


Pues sí, es eso.  Yo lo compro con ese nombre: "dandelion" o "dandelion greens". Es lo que en Argentina conocíamos como "radicheta".  El problema es que "radicheta" no existe en el diccionario de la RAE.  Seguramente es una palabra adaptada de otro idioma. El diccionario de argentinismos dice que viene del genovés "radicetta".

Saludos


----------



## outkast

You can find radicchio in the local supermarket, it looks, smells and tastes just like radicheta, and rúcula is known as arugula.


----------



## Vinaigre

There seems to be a problem here, as "radicheta" has been variously identified as _dandelion greens_ and _radicchio_, both of which are mildly related but fairly different. Radicchio is a purple-white heading cabbage, dandelion a long-leaved green. 

As for collard greens, my research shows it to be very closely related to kale. Both can be translated as "berzo", "berzo col", or "col rizado". My preference is to use "berzo" for kale since it is common in Europe and appears under that name in various current menus, and the more generic "col rizado" for collard greens, which are native to the U.S.


----------



## outkast

It seems though that Sergio11 is right, the radicheta _Taraxacum officinale _would be "dandelion".


----------



## sergio11

Vinaigre said:


> There seems to be a problem here, as "radicheta" has been variously identified as _dandelion greens_ and _radicchio_, both of which are mildly related but fairly different. Radicchio is a purple-white heading cabbage, dandelion a long-leaved green.


 
Most probably, what they call "radicheto" in some countries is not what we call "radicheta" in Argentina. I agree with you that radicchio is a red, thick and wide leaf, and dandelion is a green, thin and narrow leaf. They look very different, taste very different, and cost very different (in our part of the country radicchio may cost between 5 and 8 dollars, while dandelion costs 1.29 to 1.69 dollars). It is probably one of those regional differences of word meanings. What I mean by "radicheta" in the Argentinian usage, is definitely the dandelion, not the radicchio. I know both very well and have purchased both in the markets, although not as often the radicchio, as you may guess, because of the price. 

Saludos


----------



## Vinaigre

Sergio,

Thanks for clearing that up. The wealth and variety of vegetable/fruit names in different Latin American countries can be both amazing and onfusing. "El Canal Gourmet"´s website has a fairly extensive glossary of these terms that could be useful. It´s at elgourmet.com under the heading "Diccionario" (scroll to about the middle of the page on the left)

Saludos,

Vinaigre


----------



## ELFK

Vinaigre said:


> Buenas,
> 
> mustard green: hojas de mostaza, hojas de mostaza parda
> dandelion: diente de leon (quizás sea radicheto)
> kale: berzo
> arugula (US): rúgula
> rocket (UK): rúgula
> chard, Swiss chard: acelga
> chicory: chicoria (radicheto?)
> cauliflower: coliflor (col en Arg.)
> cabbage: repollo, col (en España, se usa este ultimo)
> 
> ...pero collard greens (siempre plural) no creo que tenga una traducción universal al español. Seguiremos investigando.
> 
> Eduardo





Kale: en España la llamamos "col rizada"
Collar green: en España es la "berza"

Espero que sirva de ayuda. No sé como llamarán a la berza en otros países...


----------



## sotolm1214

Su nombre correcto en español es col rizada Pertenece a la familia Brassica que incluye verduras crucíferas como el repollo, la col, el brócoli y las coles de Bruselas. para nada es Coliflor ya que la coliflor es blanca y la col rizada es verde. se de ella porque me la acaban de prohibir en la dieta. ​


----------



## Bonnie Ochoa

Could radicheta be a form of rockette, which is arugula (US)? 
Collards is the same as Couve in Portugal. 
Swiss chard is acelgas in Spanish. Comes red, green or white stemmed.


----------



## Bonnie Ochoa

I agree with most of Eduardo's. But since Collard Greens are Couve in Portuguese, couldn't we get a translations that way?


----------



## Rodal

Acelga = chard
col risada = kale


----------



## donbeto

_Radicheta _es Belgian endive.


----------



## roxcyn

Collard Greens, en el diccionario de WR, es col silvestre o col berza.  

Sitio web: http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=collard greens


----------



## sergio11

donbeto said:


> _Radicheta _es Belgian endive.


En Argentina, lo que se llama "radicheta" es el "dandelion," no el Belgian endive.  Creo que al Belgian endive lo llaman simplemente "endivia." A la "arugula" la llaman "rúcula."


----------



## macame

Hola:
Estas son muy comunes en mi tierra e ingrediente fundamental del "caldo galego"_
   Collard greens_: berza común, col, berza gallega (Brassica oleracea var. viridis)
_   Turnip greens_: Nabizas (Brassica rapa) (_the young leaves of the turnip_)
_   Rapini/Broccoli rabe: _Grelos (Brassica rapa)


----------



## kalley

sergio11 said:


> En Argentina, lo que se llama "radicheta" es el "dandelion," no el Belgian endive.  Creo que al Belgian endive lo llaman simplemente "endivia." A la "arugula" la llaman "rúcula."



Sorry, I disagree. "Radicheta" is not dandelion. I have grown radicheta in my vegetable garden, and I have dandelions in my lawn. I can assure you they aren't the same thing! In my opinion, "radicheta" is best translated as chicory.


----------



## macame

Radicheta= achicoria/_chicory_ (Cichorium intybus) 
Radicchio= achicoria roja


----------



## gabrielabgarcia

Hola, cuál sería el equivalente en Argentina de "kale", por lo que vi, acá no tenemos col rizada, pero sí repollo, hakusai y acelga. Pero esa especie de acelga con hojas rizadas no la encontré. Alguien sabe? Gracias, siempre la uso en mis notas porque en EE.UU. parece ser común.


----------



## Amapolas

gabrielabgarcia said:


> Hola, cuál sería el equivalente en Argentina de "kale", por lo que vi, acá no tenemos col rizada, pero sí repollo, hakusai y acelga. Pero esa especie de acelga con hojas rizadas no la encontré. Alguien sabe? Gracias, siempre la uso en mis notas porque en EE.UU. parece ser común.



En la Argentina no tenemos "kale", la cual entre paréntesis no es una especia de acelga sino de repollo. En una época se solía ver un repollo crespo, aunque no tan rizado. Pero hace como dos años que no lo encuentro en las verdulerías. Tiene un gusto un poquito más intenso que el sonsito verde clarito que hay por todos lados.


----------

